# Georg Nikolaus Nissen



## Andrea Luchesi (Aug 2, 2007)

I peg your pardon, but I am the real “Robert Newman”. I’ll prove it and tell you the wonderful story of Georg Nikolaus Nissen, died in 1826, aged 70.

It is, indeed, commonly believed that Mozart died, in Vienna, on December 5, 1791, a few weeks shy of his 36th birthday. In support of this are the following facts: Mozart's body disappeared within hours. There were no medical records.

The signed medical examiner's report was contradicted by eyewitnesses, and therefore ignored. Eyewitness reports, of which there seem to be many, are themselves so contradictory that no known medical condition has yet been found to account for them. Not in 200 years, and despite the most modern medical research & diagnosis. 

Additionally, Mozart died a friendless pauper. His body was taken to a mass grave the very next day & most likely covered in quicklime, like the rest of Vienna's poor. No one saw him buried, not even his wife.

But not so. Mozart had that year alone (1791) staged two successful operas & given numerous other concerts. Imagine Andrew Lloyd Weber opening not one, but two new musicals in London's West End in the same year. Or Stephen Sondheim doing the same on Broadway in New York. At his death, Mozart was neither obscure, nor broke. He very likely died with receipts still owed him.

Vienna's medical examiner said Mozart died of "acute miliary fever", and further stated that he had examined the body itself. Acute miliary fever is tuberculosis. This contradicts all first-hand accounts and so is ignored or fudged by Mozart scholars. They pretend that we can no longer know what was meant by "acute" "miliary" "fever", that medicine was primitive & its terms vague.

To the contrary. Acute can have only limited meaning: Rapid, or intense. Miliary is that which is similar to millet, which is a tiny brown seed. Fever is an elevated body temperature. Miliary is specifically applied to tubercular-type diseases, of which tuberculosis of the lungs is by far the most common. There is no ambiguity. Galen would have understood perfectly. Moreover, every sniffle & sneeze of the infant Mozart has been brought out of the dark ages of medical superstition into the bright light of modern medicine, and this often from mere casual reports. Mozart's biographers have willfully ignored his final medical report.

When discrepancies exist between the medical examiner's report and those of eyewitnesses, when those eyewitnesses are themselves inconsistent, when no independent medical records survive, and finally, when the body itself disappears, we have a case of SUSPICIOUS DEATH.


----------



## Andrea Luchesi (Aug 2, 2007)

Wolfgang Mozart did not die on December 5, 1791. He faked his death & fled the city. 

In cases of suspicious death, historical researchers study the subsequent actions of friends & family, to see what develops.

In Mozart's case, after his disappearance, friends set about completing his Requiem. After that, musical scholars pretty much stopped looking for him. They believed what they had been told.

Amazingly, they still do.

In Mozart's case, re-emergence did not take long.

Constanze Mozart lost four of her six children. She herself had nearly died in childbirth a few years before. Now, with the loss of her husband, Wolfgang, she had only two sons left of her family. They must have been the most precious things to her in all the world.

This is why, in 1792, she sent her eldest son, Carl, to stay with a friend of her late husband's in Prague. That man was Franz Xaver Niemetscheck, a censor. He was 26, ten year's Mozart's junior.

Prague is 200 miles from Vienna, which at the time would have been about a week's journey. A week's journey is nothing terribly much. Salzburg is only two days from Vienna, and it was in Salzburg a few years earlier where Wolfgang & Constanze had received news from Vienna of the unexpected death of one of their children. While there is no known response to this death, Mozart did not compose for several months thereafter.

Niemetscheck had embarked on an early biography of the late Mozart. Nevermind his youthfulness, nor his probable lack of the resources necessary to undertake such a project. What was his secret, why did Constanze lavish one of her two remaining sons on him? Almost certainly because Mozart himself had taken refuge in his house. Prague liked Mozart. 

He had many friends there. It was nearby & would be a logical place to seek shelter. But separation from one's family is hard on any man. In the first months after his death, Mozart did not know when he would see his wife or children. The solution was to send one of them to be with his father.

Nothing unusual about this, except that Mozart was supposed to be dead and Constanze was supposed to be a grieving widow clutching desperately to the remnants of her family. Supposedly Niemetscheck was a baby sitter, supposedly Carl was attending boarding school, but Constanze had plenty of friends & family in Vienna, which itself has plenty of schools.

Interestingly, a few years later censor Niemetscheck ran afoul of the authorities & lost his job.

Hosting a radical like Mozart is one way that can happen.

Around 1793 Georg Nikolaus Nissen arrives in Vienna.

He is, in reality, none other than Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart himself. 

He is the new first consul of the Danish government, ie, its ambassador to the Hapsburg court.


----------

